# RMA Knife Workshop in Colorado



## Brad S. (Feb 8, 2005)

The next seminar at Russian Martial Art of the Rockies will be held on Saturday March 12th with guest instructor Al McLuckie.



Seminar Topic:




The most impossible to defend knife attacks from martial arts around the world including those of the Philippines and Indonesia.
Comparative Analysis of how various martial arts try to defend against these attacks
How the Russian Martial Art deals with these attacks easily and effortlessly
 

Al McLuckie has several decades of experience in knife-arts from around the world.  He is uniquely qualified to demonstrate and teach how the Russian Martial Art knife work fits in with and differs from other approaches.



This seminar is truly an eye-opening experience!  Al recently presented this seminar in Chicago and left everyone speechless.



Email Brad@russiansystem.com for more details



Russian Martial Art of the Rockies

640 South Sunset Street

Longmont, CO 80501
720-317-6614


----------



## Ironman (Feb 12, 2005)

some one make a video of this...i would pay any price (short of a flight ticket) to see the material.


----------

